# Question: EV Information Resources



## ChargePoint (Jul 12, 2017)

When you were considering purchasing or leasing an EV (of any make/model), what resource did you find the most helpful for getting EV information?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

ChargePoint said:


> When you were considering purchasing or leasing an EV (of any make/model), what resource did you find the most helpful for getting EV information?


Easy answer for me - this forum, Twitter, and YouTube.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

ChargePoint said:


> When you were considering purchasing or leasing an EV (of any make/model), what resource did you find the most helpful for getting EV information?


A site called teslaownersonline.com

and Electrek of course.


----------

